# Mama paints her Pudden shrimp



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Mama got out the old water colors and made a painting of some of her favorite things....


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

beautiful paintings! You know, your style reminds me of my great aunt, an artist in the Taos Artist Colony. She painted horses, but your painting style is very similar to hers! You can look her up: Ila McAfee.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Pudden your mama is sooooo talented!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, these are stunning paintings!! Love the shrimp one!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

*BEAUTIFUL, *you are so talented!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Gorgeous, what talent!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

What beautiful paintings! Thank you for sharing your talent.

I got a kick out of the shrimp painting!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Pudden makes the best looking shrimp I've ever seen, haha. Although I have to admit that the more conventional shrimp looks tastier!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Those are amazing!! As everyone else has stated, you are very talented!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The Pudden makes a beautiful shrimp. Great job on the water colors.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Mama's got a pretty healthy imagination...Pudden as a shrimp...hmmm, I'm still working on that? Moma's third water color is more in my ballpark...it's beautiful!!! I love your choice of colors, position and subject matter...it's my new desk top - hope Mama doesn't mind. 

Pete


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Wonderful paintings, you're very talented! Pudden makes a very cute shrimp


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love your paintings, they're so beautiful!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Beautiful! Pudden is certainly a worthy subject. :


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

many thanks  Mama has a strange mind and the shrimp idea just came to her one day after seeing the Pudden sleep so cute.

Mama wishes she got to paint more often, but there's so little time and so much else to do....next, she'll paint some of the newt people, who are very pretty and colorful.

Wendy - I looked up your aunt Ila, and my word, she was an awesome artist! Something to aspire to


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful painting but also the idea. How you put that together. Great I really love that. :appl:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Those are really good! You have talent.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Those paintings are awesome!! I love the shrimp one!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Those are great paintings!

Also, this thread is just the "pick me up" I needed after an awful week and even more horrible day today. Thanks Pudden and Pudden's Mama!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Pudden, is your Mama going to hang those lovely pictures up in your house so you can admire yourself (and her talent) all day? Do you love being a shrimp....I think you make the cutest shrimp ever born!!!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Beeoutiful!!!!*


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

It really is beautiful! It reminds me of Carol Hagan pictures of which we have one of her prints of a bear...uses the primary colors as highlights. It is very skillful to be able to do this. As always, I am once again impressed! 

Carol Hagan, Montana Artist : Original Paintings


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I just cant believe you are not a bazilionair jetting to and fro spreading great knowledge to all.

Claudia..... Very nice paintings of Pudden.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Love these!! Totally the style of painting I would want to hang on the walls of my house


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Pudden said:


> many thanks  Mama has a strange mind and the shrimp idea just came to her one day after seeing the Pudden sleep so cute.
> 
> _A quote from Mark Twain... "You can't depend on your eyes if your imagination is out of focus."
> -Mark Twain
> ...


 Your paintings really are beautiful.

Pete


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I love artistic expression. Your Pudden shrimp painting is something special. I love it. :dblthumb2


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Pudden--Your mama has so much talent, both in painting and the written word. Please try to pursuade your mama to put together a book of all your adventures, especially now that we see that she can also illustrate it herself!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, you are incredibly talented. With your skill at writing, and now I see you can illustrate as well, you need to be writing books.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

What an incredible job!!!!!!!!!!!! IT'S FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Beautiful paintings. You have quite a bit of talent; more than I'll ever have.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

very, very beautiful!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Beautiful paintings! And a little funny, too!


----------

